# who sells Jebao RWs locally?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

who sells Jebao RWs locally?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Sig, Please try Fragbox


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

you can also try Makco (KRAKEN) or buy online at fish-street.com


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you. Looks like Kraken has old version.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought mine from fragbox.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

notclear said:


> I bought mine from fragbox.


Thanks will call him

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

fragbox only has the rw-4 in stock, hes waiting for next shipment, I bought his last rw-15 for a friend but its too much for his cube,so if your interested let me know


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

blunthead said:


> fragbox only has the rw-4 in stock, hes waiting for next shipment, I bought his last rw-15 for a friend but its too much for his cube,so if your interested let me know


Thanks. It is to much for my tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Heh Sig, not quite local, barrie,, but Pets and ponds has them all,,, i've ordered from them many times....all sorts of things,, ordering an RW soon.

Typically 2 days to come to you on the order. Never had an issue in the last 5 orders.

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7024/index.html


----------



## araziza (Jan 8, 2007)

Sig, I ordered from reef supplies, they ship really quickly as long as it's in stock, great customer service too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

araziza said:


> Sig, I ordered from reef supplies, they ship really quickly as long as it's in stock, great customer service too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Defintely agree with this !


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks all. going to visit Fragbox tomorrow

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

